# Whole Tree Chipper Rental



## Grizz (Sep 18, 2002)

I live in the NYC Metro area and wanted to know if there is any company who rents out whole tree chippers (preferrable a Track Bandit). If so, what is the location and what are the rates for this machinary? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Newfie (Sep 19, 2002)

I'd check with the manufacturer.


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 19, 2002)

Exactly. Morbark, for example, works closely with the people who own those big pieces of machinery and could get you connected with someone. When you're selling something that fetches half a million dollars, you should probably do some follow-up!

Nickrosis


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 22, 2002)

If you where closer by to me I'd rent you my Morbark Chiparvestor she'll what ever you feed her......Sorry man..

Later Rob...


----------



## TREETX (Sep 23, 2002)

You can't even have one in the city limits here. Austin is just like that. You could in Houston though. Just something to think about.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 24, 2002)

Tex, you can't even use a chipper in austin not even a pull behind


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 25, 2002)

You can't even start a chipper there how do you guy's work without a chipper,I know you hire a large family of  wood chucks don't you  


Later Rob...


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 4, 2002)

Grizz- I know of a bunch of people who rent out "tub" grinders for daily rates. Not sure if that helps? They get about $4,000 a day which includes a horizontal grinder and an excavator with shear attachment USUALLY.


----------



## kf_tree (Oct 4, 2002)

grizz
call fremgens power equipment in wycoff nj. sorry i don't have the number handy but he might be able to stir you in the right direction. he's a woodsman dealer but he know alot of people.


----------

